# GBR's, Rainbows, and Amano shrimps.



## Cyworld (11 Mar 2009)

Sup guys.
First off I want to ask, GBR's and Bosemani's can stay in the same tank together right? Just want to make sure.
My second question, can amano shrimps stay with GBR and Rainbows without getting eaten?


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Mar 2009)

I introduced 15 amano shrimp to my tank a few weeks back as the amanos that were there dissapeared sometime ago (me thinking it was the CO2 poisoning I had a few months back) and the Bosemani made a quick meal of all of them


----------



## Cyworld (11 Mar 2009)

Wow, 15 amanos thats alot.  
Okai then, I guess I won't be keeping rainbows in my tank.

How about GBR's? Anyone out there that has any experience with amanos and GBR's?


----------



## Joecoral (11 Mar 2009)

Whats a GBR? german blue ram?


----------



## Thomas McMillan (11 Mar 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Whats a GBR? german blue ram?



Yup. 

I think they should be fine with fully-grown Amanos, but will make short work of shrimplets.


----------



## Joecoral (11 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> I think they should be fine with fully-grown Amanos, but will make short work of shrimplets.



I concur with this


----------



## a1Matt (11 Mar 2009)

Joecoral said:
			
		

> Thomas McMillan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ditto.

I have successfully had rams and Amano together.
Whether they were German or not I could not tell you, some were golden some were blue.


----------



## vauxhallmark (11 Mar 2009)

Thomas McMillan said:
			
		

> Joecoral said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just make sure the amanos are big enough before you introduce them. You won't get shrimplets in fresh water.

Mark


----------



## Cyworld (12 Mar 2009)

Cool then.
I'll first get a couple of amano's let them get big then add the GBR (German Blue Ram).

I just have a feeling that the german glue rams might pick on them. Cuz they are cichlids, but just dwarf cichlids.
I'll try testing the gbr's with a few ghost shrimps first maybe.


----------



## a1Matt (12 Mar 2009)

In my opinion the worst case scenario is that your Amanos may hide more than coming out in the open if the GBR's are too agressive.  I think you will be OK though.

I added adult Amanos with an angelfish once, after 30 min. I could see no shrimp. I thought they had been eaten, but as soon as the the angelfish was removed (a year later!) they all reappeared straight away! Didn't see hide nor hair of them in the year inbetween!!!


----------



## Cyworld (12 Mar 2009)

Dang, I would hate it if that happened to me.
I really want a herd of amano shrimps just crawling around my glosso carpet and I also badly want some GBR's.
Maybe I might strike lucky and get some gentle GBR's. I'll just have to check them with a couple of amano shrimps.


----------

